# Passende Hardware für einen simplen Web-Fileserver



## X-Color (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich möchte gerne bei mir daheim einen File-Webserver aufbauen und möchte mir bei euch Meinungen zur passenden (und natürlich sehr günstigen) Hardware ;-)
Meine vorstellung von dem was mein File- und Webserver für Aufgaben übernehmen soll sind:
Das hosten von Multimedia-Formaten wie DVDs, DivX und MP3s auf denen mein Hauptrechner und Wohnzimmer-PC zugreifen kann.
Hinzu kommt der betrieb eines Webservers mit Apache, MySQL und weiteren Kleinigkeiten wie z.b. DynDNS, die aber unter keinem großen Benutzeransturm leiden.

Meine Vorstellung an die Hardware wäre:
SockelA AMD Prozessor und Mainboard (gerne OHNE Onboard Sound)
S-ATA Festplatten (man könnte von 4 Festplatten ausgehen)
und das natürlich alles recht zuverlässig 

Das wär aber nur eine grobe vorstellung...könnt ihr mir da nähere Details nennen, die sich da lohnen würden?

Gruß Seth


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Oktober 2006)

Wenn die Festplatten halbwegs lange halten sollen, baue genügend Lüfter oberhalb / unterhalb / vor und hinter den HDDs ein ...


----------



## X-Color (5. Oktober 2006)

Danke für deinen Rat, werde diesen sicher befolgen 
Kann mir noch jemand ein Passendes Mainboard empfehlen, welches für dieses vorhaben perfekt geeignet wäre?
Habe wie gesagt mein Auge auf einen Sockel A-AMD gesetzt, bin aber gerne bereit mir natürlich andere Alternativen anzusehen .

Grüße Seth


----------



## The Garfieldius (14. Oktober 2006)

Hab da einen Artikel auf tomshardware.de gelesen, vielleicht hift dir das weiter.

Artikel: Günstiger Raid5-Nas im Eigenbau
http://hardware.thgweb.de/2006/10/05/raid_5_nas_im_eigenbau/


----------

